# Sound installationsproblem [gelöst]

## senti

Hi,

habe verscuht meine Soundkarte zu installieren, wenn ich dies eingebe kommt diese Meldung:

```
emerge alsa-driver

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1 to /

 * alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

 * alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

 * alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.19-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   ALSA is already compiled into the kernel.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1.ebuild, line 91:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 464:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

  linux-info.eclass, line 572:   Called check_extra_config

  linux-info.eclass, line 471:   Called die

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1/temp/build.log
```

Bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgeegangen:

```
http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml#doc_chap2_pre6
```

```
lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

```

In make.conf habe ich dies eingetragen:

```
ALSA_CARDS="intel"

```

Im Kernel habe ich die AlsaTreiber nach Anleitung aktiviert.

Was mache ich hier falsch?

Besten dank für ne kleine Unterstützung.Last edited by senti on Mon Sep 17, 2007 1:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## schachti

 *senti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im Kernel habe ich die AlsaTreiber nach Anleitung aktiviert.
> 
> Was mache ich hier falsch?
> ...

 

Entweder ALSA im Kernel aktivieren, oder alsa-drivers installieren. Beides gleichzeitig geht nicht, wie auch die Fehlermeldung sagt.

----------

## senti

okay, habe nun die treiber im kernel deaktiviert.

habe nun folgende befehle erfolgreich ausgeführt:

```
emerge alsa-driver

emerge alsa-utils
```

Führe ich nun alsaconf aus, so kann ich meine Soundkarte nicht auswählen. die entsprechenden Intel Treiber sind im Kernel aktiviert.

Es erscheinen die Meldungen

```
No supported PnP or PCI Card found.
```

was kann ich noch tun um die Karte zum laufen zu bekommen an meinem Laptop?

----------

## Vortex375

```
ALSA_CARDS="intel" 
```

"intel" gibt es nicht.

Das muss so heißen:

```
ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"
```

Ändere das einfach in der make.conf ab und emerge dann alsa-driver neu.

----------

## senti

vielen dank, das hat geholfen.

habe nun alsasound gestartet und dabei erscheint dies:

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 [color=red]*   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                              [ ok ][/color]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute you  [ ok ]

```

wenn ich den alsmixer starten möchte, erscheint diese fehlermeldung:

```
alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

habe dann diese beiden befehle noch ausgeführt aber brachte keine besserung:

```
killall udevd

udevstart
```

Was könnte ich noch tun?

----------

## Vortex375

EDIT: Hoppla, das seh ich jetzt erst: 

```
 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers. 
```

Du musst erstmal alsaconf ausführen, bevor du alsasound startest!

Probier das zuerst mal, und nur wenn es dann immer noch nicht klappt, dann kannst du mal die folgenden Schritte probieren:

-----

Das Problem ist vermutlich folgendes:

Wenn du im kernel ein Modul deaktivierst, dann wird das Modul nicht gelöscht. Es befindet sich immernoch in /lib/modules/<kernelversion>.

Mach deshalb am besten folgendes:

Erst löschst du alle installierten Module:

```
rm -r /lib/modules/<kernelversion>
```

<kernelversion> musst du mit der Version des laufenden Kernels ersetzen. Diese findest du mit uname -r heraus.

Dann gehst du ins Verzeichnis deiner Kernel-Sourcen und installierst die im Kernel aktivierten Module neu:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make modules_install
```

Stell aber vorher sicher, dass du im Kernel wirklich alles alsa-Relevante abgeschaltet hast, wenn du das externe alsa-driver Paket benutzen möchtest.

Dann musst du noch alsa-driver neu mergen:

```
emerge alsa-driver
```

Führ danach am besten nochmal alsaconf aus.

----------

## senti

habe deine schritte befolgt, leider vergebens.

im Kernel ist "ALSA" komplett deaktiviert...

----------

## Vortex375

Hast du alsaconf ausgeführt?

Welche Fehlermeldung kommt jetzt beim starten von alsasound?

----------

## senti

habe ich ausgeführt und meine intel gewählt und am ende kommt dies:

```
Running modules-update...

 * Please run 'update-modules' from now on; 'modules-update' is going away

 * Warning: the current /etc/modules.conf has not been automatically generated

 * Use "update-modules force" to force (re)generation

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute you  [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

```

Beim start dann wieder:

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute you  [ ok ]

```

Mfg

----------

## Vortex375

Mir scheint alsaconf ist ziemlicher schrott.

Führ bitte mal dieses "update-modules force" aus, und poste bitte den Inhalt von /etc/modules.d/alsa.

Das ist die Konfigurationsdatei, die alsaconf eigentlich automatisch anpassen sollte, aber eventuell baut der da Bockmist.  :Shocked: 

----------

## senti

also:

```
update-modules force 

 * Warning: the current /etc/modules.conf has not been automatically generated

 * --force specified, (re)generating file anyway

 * Warning: the current /etc/modprobe.conf has not been automatically generated

 * --force specified, (re)generating file anyway

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                               [ ok 
```

 /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

## 

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.14 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---
```

Mfg

----------

## Vortex375

Ok, das sieht eigentlich in Ordnung aus.

Wenn du jetzt alsasound startest, sollte nicht mehr die Warnung "Could not detect custom ALSA settings." angezeigt werden.

Falls es trotzdem nicht funktioniert und er immer noch "ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers" sagt, dann schau dir die Ausgabe von dmesg an. Eventuell stehen dort Fehlermeldungen, weshalb er die Module nicht laden kann.

Ich würde, falls es nicht anders geht, alsa-driver wieder unmergen und alsa im Kernel aktivieren. Vergiss nicht, danach "make modules_install" zu machen. Es wäre außerdem gut, wenn du vorher nochmal das Verzeichnis /lib/modules/<kernelversion> löschst, damit die "Reste" von alsa-driver entfernt werden.

----------

## Max Steel

versuchs mal wie dein Rechner meint update-modules --force einzigeben.

----------

## senti

also, habe nun die kerneltreiberin betrieb genommen und die anderen entfernt. resultat: geht immer noch nich:

nach alsaconf:

```
Running modules-update...

 * Please run 'update-modules' from now on; 'modules-update' is going away

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_bus (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-bus.ko): Invalid module format                        [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                       [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                       [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute you  [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

```

der Start: 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_bus (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-bus.ko): Invalid module format                        [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                       [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                       [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute you  [ ok ]

```

```
alsamixer 

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

```

```
 update-modules --force

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                               [ ok ]

```

auszug dmesg:

```
...

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

snd_ac97_bus: exports duplicate symbol ac97_bus_type (owned by ac97_bus)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

snd_ac97_bus: exports duplicate symbol ac97_bus_type (owned by ac97_bus)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

snd_ac97_bus: exports duplicate symbol ac97_bus_type (owned by ac97_bus)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

snd_ac97_bus: exports duplicate symbol ac97_bus_type (owned by ac97_bus)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

snd_ac97_bus: exports duplicate symbol ac97_bus_type (owned by ac97_bus)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

snd_ac97_bus: exports duplicate symbol ac97_bus_type (owned by ac97_bus)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol sound_class (owned by kernel)

```

ich verzweifel noch...

----------

## Vortex375

Da ist jetzt beim Umsteigen auf die Kernel-Treiber irgendwas schief gelaufen.

Hast du folgendes gemacht?

```

rm -r /lib/modules/<kernelversion>

cd /usr/src/linux

make modules_install

```

Ich glaube da mischen sich bei dir irgendwo die kernelinternen Module mit denen aus dem alsa-driver Paket.

----------

## senti

jo, das habe ich auch durchgeführt

----------

## senti

hmm, nach einem neustart am nächsten tage funktionierte nun auf einmal alles, sehr merkwürdig...

----------

